# Chewies Anoymous?



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I realize that my dog has a very expensive habit (which is what I am calling it at this point). If she had her way, she would be eating a chewy a day (a merrick flossie). At 3-4 dollars a chewy, I am basically supporting a habit that would be the equivalent to a pack a day (I guess, since I am not a smoker). 

We went through 4 chewies in less than a week. She is so addicted to the darn things that she started to try to pry the suitcase open last night where they were transported from on my trip back home to Illinois. They were originally in there, but I had taken out the bag earlier yesterday, which had just one left in it. At first she started digging on the top of the suitcase to get in. Then she realized that it opened, so she tried to pry it open with her little paw, to no success. After watching this for about 10 minutes, I decided to open it for her so that she could see that nothing was in there! She spent about 10 minutes, digging through the clothes that I still had in there looking for the chewy. I ended up feeling bad for her, so even though I was keeping the one for later in the week, I gave her the last chewy. She was very happy and didn’t know where to start with it. After she ate about half of it, in record time, I took it away from her to give to her as a treat later in the week. I woke up to her once again searching through the suitcase for something, just a trace of the chewy...anything! *I swear she was like a junkie, looking for her next fix. *


We bought one of those antlers, but she has no desire to chew on it ($14 down the drain). 

What more economical chews do you give your furbabies? I cannot afford to give her this many and I don't know if she should really be eating that many in a week!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You do have a flossie junkie on your hands! :HistericalSmiley: 

I give Mia tendons that last her about a week! She went through the flossies too fast and the last one I had smelled!! So we get her tendons, and at about $2 a pop, its fine! No dent in the bank there! LOL


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki loves her flossies too. I limit the chewing to 30 minutes a day. The flossie lasts about a week. I cut off the chewed end when I take it up. 

I'd like to try a cheaper one but I'm worried about quality.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Nikki loves her flossies too. I limit the chewing to 30 minutes a day. The flossie lasts about a week. I cut off the chewed end when I take it up.
> 
> I'd like to try a cheaper one but I'm worried about quality.[/B]



You should try the tendons. I get Mia's at PetPeople, which a premium pet store right down the street from my house. I was a little skeptical too at first, but they are great and Mia goes NUTS for them!! I also limit her time with them. LAtely she has only gotten them while I brush her. Its my little bribe for her!! She would never let me brush her while she was on my lap, but now she is fine!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

All of my dogs are addicted - and yes they are expensive. I started cutting them in half because one whole one a day is just too much!

Leslie


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI HAS TO HAVE THEM TO. I GET THE JUMBO'S THEY LAST LONGER .SOUNDS LIKE THERE SHOULD BE A 12 PAW MEETING FOR THEM .


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Bully sticks last MUCH longer than flossies. Ollie is an agressive chewer--he can go through a flossie in a few hours. BUT...a bully stick will last him for up to a month I get him Merrick brand--the 12" "jumbo" (thick)--they DON'T stink and last for up to a month! 

Only give it (bully stick) for a few hours per day. Get her used to doing other things with her "free" time like playing with a toy (kong, for example) or go for a walk to tire her out that way. Ollie only gets his bully stick at night for about an hour and on a rainy day when we can't get out.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello, my name is Mateo and I am a Flossie addict! :smrofl: 

[attachment=37484:Mateo_pr..._5_17_08.jpg]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL!!

Jax loves Flossies too, but they don't last very long at all. I also use Tendons for him, or Denta Stix.

I think we need an intervention for these pups!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> BACI HAS TO HAVE THEM TO. I GET THE JUMBO'S THEY LAST LONGER .SOUNDS LIKE THERE SHOULD BE A 12 PAW MEETING FOR THEM .[/B]



ROTFLMAO!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

One of the best "bones" I've given Bentley and Brighton is the Nylabone "My Little Prince" chews (or My Little Princess). It looks like a little wishbone. B & B can hold them in their paws and chew on them. It is like a pacifier and they love it! They cost $1.97 on Pet Edge or you can get them in some pet stores for about $2.00. I usually replace the bone about once a month. Give it a try. Your baby may turn his nose up at the bone at first - but just leave it laying around and see if you don't one day find your little one with it between his paws chewing on it. It is also good for their teeth.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

We nick name them "Puppy Crack" for a reason. But Moxie has never gone thru them like a lot of fluffs i hear about. I also cut off the bitten part, but he still can't get thru one in a week.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> One of the best "bones" I've given Bentley and Brighton is the Nylabone "My Little Prince" chews (or My Little Princess). It looks like a little wishbone. B & B can hold them in their paws and chew on them. It is like a pacifier and they love it! They cost $1.97 on Pet Edge or you can get them in some pet stores for about $2.00. I usually replace the bone about once a month. Give it a try. Your baby may turn his nose up at the bone at first - but just leave it laying around and see if you don't one day find your little one with it between his paws chewing on it. It is also good for their teeth.[/B]


Mia also has this wishbone and she LOVES it!!!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=579659
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine do too Krystal! I like it because it is a good chew toy - but they are not ingesting anything. I now keep them as a special treat.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=579659
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have another wishbone lover here. Don't tell anyone but she's currently chewing a blue one because I had a surplus of blue. :brownbag: If there is a flossie in the house the wishbone won't get a second look though. She has a bullystick laying around somewhere and won't go near it, she's definitely a flossie fan.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=579669
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand and won't tell anyone if you won't tell that Bentley is sitting here chewing on a pink wishbone! :wub: Some pet store was having a sale on them and only had pink....but they sure don't care what color they are!


----------

